# Repticon West Palm Beach Nov. 19 & 20



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. Join us this November for the return of the West Palm show, now the two day Repticon West Palm. Repticon West Palm will be hosted at West Palm's newest event facility The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach. With 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables, The Box Expo Center will provide Repticon West Palm with the room to grow into a full-scale Repticon experience. Don't miss Palm Beach County's first two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00 
Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 

Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 (online) $15 (at door) Children - $5.00

More info @ Repticon West Palm Main Page


----------

